# Next Sunday's Conference Championships



## ohio_eric (Jan 14, 2007)

Let's start picking winners.

I'm going with the Patriots because Manning chokes in big games. The Saints should beat the Bears because Grossman is way too inconsistent.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 14, 2007)

Adam Vinatieri kicks a 50 yarder as time expires to beat the Pats.

Saints beat the Bears.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 14, 2007)

Saints and Colts. Colts this year in the playoffs seem to have found some toughness.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 15, 2007)

Saints to beat the bears for the NFC Championship and Saints for the Superbowl


----------



## Vince (Jan 15, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Saints and Colts. Colts this year in the playoffs seem to have found some toughness.



That's what I want to see too. Manning finally making it to a Super Bowl, and that awesome Saints running back duo & Brees running wild over Chicago next week.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 15, 2007)

Im going for any AFC team.. I hate all 4 teams left, but I guess Manning deserves a SB to go along with his career... Brady already has like 5000...

Saints are fuckers and It was almost impossible to pick a favorite in the Eagles game.. But I hope the bears beat the saints next week, then bears lose to Manning, because well.. the bears need a new QB (Can anyone say Matt Schaub for a 1st/3rd round pick?? I think so..)


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 15, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Saints to beat the bears for the NFC Championship and Saints for the Superbowl


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 15, 2007)

What can I say Bill, I'm all about the underdog team, this year it's the Saints.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 15, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> What can I say Bill, I'm all about the underdog team, this year it's the Saints.



More  

The Saints sure weren't the under dog in that Eagirls game!  

Am I the only one who saw the camera zoom in a blonde with a black half-tee, that when she stood up, it said, "Fuck de Eagles" on it? Boy, I bet some one will catch shit for that one!

So, Will you be around somewhere on superbowl sunday for a drink? Popsyche's US tour continues!


----------



## keithb (Jan 16, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Let's start picking winners.
> 
> I'm going with the Patriots because Manning chokes in big games. The Saints should beat the Bears because Grossman is way too inconsistent.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2007)

Pats > Colts
Bears > Saints


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2007)

Chris said:


> Pats > Colts
> Bears > Saints



I think either of these could go either way. Given how awful Brady and Manning both were this weekend, a rebound game could be a "last team with the ball wins" shootout, and the Bears are beatable - NO has the running game to do it, too.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 16, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> More
> 
> The Saints sure weren't the under dog in that Eagirls game!
> 
> ...


 
The eagles made a huge mistake by not running or passing on 4th down. Anyway on sundays around 4pm is when I go shoot at a pool tournament at a local bar. Before and after then my schedule is open


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2007)

How can anyone still bet against the Patriots? Peyton Manning is a fraud come playoff time, and their "new and improved" defensive is going to get exposed. The Ravens are one of the worst offenses ever - the Cardinals could have shut them down.  If I'm wrong so be it, but the Chargers were by far the most talented team in the league this year, and they couldn't get it done. I think they will roll over the Colts.

I say Pats vs Saints in the Superbowl. The wonderful fairy tail ending all America wants to see comes up short when TOM BRADY works his magic.

Pats > Colts: 31-17
Saints > Bears: 24-21

Superbowl: Pats > Saints 42-10 (NFC can't hang with real teams from the AFC).


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 16, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> The eagles made a huge mistake by not running or passing on 4th down. Anyway on sundays around 4pm is when I go shoot at a pool tournament at a local bar. Before and after then my schedule is open



Yes they did! I don't land until 6:45 or so. How about after?



zimbloth said:


> How can anyone still bet against the Patriots? Peyton Manning is a fraud come playoff time, and their "new and improved" defensive is going to get exposed. The Ravens are one of the worst offenses ever - the Cardinals could have shut them down.  If I'm wrong so be it, but the Chargers were by far the most talented team in the league this year, and they couldn't get it done. I think they will roll over the Colts.
> 
> I say Pats vs Saints in the Superbowl. The wonderful fairy tail ending all America wants to see comes up short when TOM BRADY works his magic.
> 
> ...



I agree with this completely.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2007)

Tony Dungy is giving the Colts THREE (3) days off. This guy just really doesn't get it.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 16, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Yes they did! I don't land until 6:45 or so. How about after?


 

Tournament ends around 7pm depending how many people are playing. last sunday ended around 7-8pm with 16 players, I came in 6th place.  Anyway if you want my Cell Bill pm me.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 17, 2007)

Bears, if and only if the remainder of their defense (i.e. everyone but Urlacher) get their hands out of their pockets and start tackling people. 

As for the other game? I don't give a shit!

Bears FTW!!!!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 17, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> and their "new and improved" defensive is going to get exposed.



That's what the Chiefs and Larry Johnson thought.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 18, 2007)

For me, I can see the Pats either running all over the Colts, or it being close and Viniteri kicking it in. I'm pullin for the Patriots, though.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 18, 2007)

Im pulling for the colts, just because Brady already has his tons of SB rings... Manning deserves at least one.. and I doubt they will ever be this close again.. 

Normally I would go for NFC, but geez.. Bears... SAINTS?? If the AFC loses to either of these teams.. football is in a sad state.

move a team to Toronto


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2007)

Manning doesnt _deserve_ anything. He's played like a dog in just about every playoff game in his career. When he throws for 350 yards and 3 TDs and his team loses, then he can complain about deserving. I believe people should have to EARN championships, not be given one because they're King of the Regular reason. He's had hall of fame WRs, RBs and offensive linemen helping him out all his career, and still couldn't get it done. Brady hasn't played with anyone that talented on offense throughout his entire career. Troy Brown was way past his prime by the time he took over. Corey Dillion runs like a piano. Yet he gets it done with guys off the street.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 18, 2007)

I think Manning played pretty great for years with the Defense sucking bad... and now that his Defense is playing half decent, Manning is slipping? Thats just BAD luck. I think he will step up this week and beat the patriots... But the only reason I say that, is because Vinateri is on his side this time.

And if you think Brady's O Line and coachs are just off the street... I dunno what you are smoking... I would Kill to have that O-Line or Belichek in Atlanta... We would never lose.. with Vick OR Shockley


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 19, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Manning doesnt _deserve_ anything. He's played like a dog in just about every playoff game in his career. When he throws for 350 yards and 3 TDs and his team loses, then he can complain about deserving.



Uh, have you seen what he did to Denver in the playoffs in the past? Peyton's had some bad playoff games, too, but so has Brady - this year they've both been bailed out of bad performances by their defenses. (Brady was AWFUL against the Chargers, and only a heads-up play by Troy Brown on the strip after the last interception saved him from killing them.)

Seriously, you Pats guys need to get over it - you've got a highly-paid, very good O-line, one of the best defensive front sevens in the league, and the rest of the league's respect - stop with this "guys off the street" crap. The coaching staff drafts well, and evaluates talent well. The Pats receivers are a tad thin - and that may come back to hurt them if the play the Bears in the SB - and the secondary consists of Asante Samuel and a bunch of beatable guys (see their struggles with #2 receivers this year) but otherwise it's a high-quality team that doesn't get a lot of press for the "role players" because the coaching staff keeps a stranglehold on the media, and (smartly) directs all the attention to Brady, much like Shanahan used to do with Elway in Denver. They're not "guys off the street", they're good NFL players that most teams would love to have, and you do them a disservice by calling them otherwise.

</rant>


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 21, 2007)

Saints are done, the climate and conditions of the field messed with the game. Also Bears played a tough defense and a excellent offense.

[action=JPMDan]is not happy about this game[/action]


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm disappointed, but not really suprised by the outcome.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 21, 2007)

I really could have seen it goin either way. Congrats to the Bears!


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm going by my experience going from Louisiana weather to snowy cold weather, it gives the bears an advantage because they mainly play in cold weather where the saints play in the superdome. Oh well, it was a tough game.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 21, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Saints are done, the climate and conditions of the field messed with the game. Also Bears played a tough defense and a excellent offense.
> 
> [action=JPMDan]is not happy about this game[/action]



Yeah, the Saints jacked up with the interceptions, and the Bear defense really came through. This rocks!!! 

Bears vs. Pats, 21 year rematch!!!?

[action=Jeff]is very happy about this game[/action]


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 21, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Let's start picking winners.
> 
> I'm going with the Patriots because Manning chokes in big games. The Saints should beat the Bears because Grossman is way too inconsistent.



 

Whoops

When did Peyton Manning start winning big games?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 21, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Bears vs. *Colts*,
> [action=Jeff]is very happy about this game[/action]



There I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 22, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> There I fixed it for ya.



Notice the question mark after the sentence and the time in which I posted; the game was 21/3 Pats winning when I posted that.


----------

